# Newbie needs advice ~



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,

After months and months of looking at posts on this website, I have finally decided to take the plunge and post one myself!

Me: 31
DH: 34
TTC: 2.5 years

Was diagnosed with high FSH (10.3) in Sept '06.  Since then I have completed 6 clomid cycles (all unsuccessful) and had an HSG which revealed that one tube is possibly obstructed.  After I came off the clomid, I tried several alternative therapies, trying to conceive naturally for 8 months or so, using reflexology, acupuncture and diet to boost my fertility.  I felt much better for this and am continuing with the acupuncture and diet, but still had no baby.

I went to see a new specialist in September who told me that I have almost zero chance of conceiving on my own, and he recommended IVF.  In preparation for IVF I had 3 day 3 FSH tests - 7.7, 12.3 and 7.3.  I am currently doing my first IVF cycle - it's been hard over Christmas, particularly as I have spent it with my brother, sister-in-law and their two unbearably adorable young children.  My best friend also called me on Christmas Day to tell me that she has had a little girl.

I know that it is the hormones that are doing it, but I'm feeling really low at the moment.  They started me on 225 iu of Puregon.  When I went for my first scan (day 6 of injecting), my endometrium was 3.6mm and none of my follicles were over 10mm.  They upped my dose to 375 iu and I had a scan today.  The endometrium is now 9.5mm with 3 follicles over 10mm and several smaller ones.  They have told me to up the dose again today to 450 iu - the maximum dose.  I am going back for a scan on Monday, where I will discuss options with the doctor.  

The doctor told me that due to my high FSH, he did not expect that I would produce as many follicles as others, so I didn't think that I was doing too badly so far, however, the nurse mentioned to me today that if they have not developed sufficiently on Monday, we may have to consider cancelling the cycle.  I guess I don't know how quickly the follicles are supposed to grow, so any insight on that would be appreciated.  I'm also worried that I'm now on the maximum dose of Puregon - what if it doesn't work?  Does that mean that my ovaries are completely shot, or is it worth trying again?

Thanks,

Bankie


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Bankie,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  

   with everything!



                                                            Strawberries xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Bankie  
Hi hun 
Sorry your experiencing so much worry, at the moment, I hope that by monday those follies would have grown some more, I would suggest you asking for an extra couple of days if they have not or going for Collection anyway, I would suggest you look on the cycle buddy threads for Dec/Jan and seel an opinion or two from there as well as searching FF as there will be lots of posts to read giving you some idea as to what else you may do.
Well done on getting this far, hang in there and keep posting

Thinking of you and wishing you a sucessful treatment cycle    

Heres a couple of links - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Bankie, I just wanted to say welcome to FF. 

I have heard it said many times that follicles grow 2mm a day on average, however that does vary from person to person. I moderate on the Cycle Buddies boards (that Dizzi has mentioned) so I get to see lots of ladies undergoing tx and I have known some ladies on FF to have been ready for EC just 8 days after starting stims and some to take up to 20. To be honest, the rate at which they grow is faily insignificant provided they are growing steadily so, as Dizzi says, you could ask for another couple of days if needs be. The number of follicles is another issue. I would assume your clinic are doubtful for you getting more than 3 follicles ready, however there is every chance some of the others might catch up and I have known FFers to go to EC expecting only 2 or 3 eggs and come out with 5 or 6 where more were ready and, perhaps hidden or had caught up in the days between the trigger jab and EC. I am not sure what your clinic's expectations are as some will advise cancelling with low numbers of folicles and others will be happy to continue with just a couple, provided the patient understands the chances. Again, I have seen ladies get only 3 eggs, 1 follicle and go on to have a BFP so anything is possible. Obviously you would have to weigh up the odds and the cost (if necessary) and decide what would be a better option. The important thing to remember is that any subsequent cycles (shoudl they become necessary) your clinic will know to start you on the higher dose and you should respond better from the start - or, alternatively they could try short protocol IVF, which has been shown to have a better succes rate with poor repsonders. Having said all that, I really hope that none of that last bit become necessary and that your follicles have grown nicely and you can go ahead with EC. More importantly, I hope you get a lovely BFP from it! 

Wishing you lots of luck. Please do post back so we know how you get on. 

C~x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i started on 150 of puregon and at first scan had womb lining of 8mm (i think marilyn glenville vitamins fertility plus for women were responsible for that they are great) but i only had 6 follies and as an egg sharer i needed more.  My dose was upped to 200 and at next scan i had about 8 or 9 i think which by then were between 13-16 i was asked to stim for a couple extra days (2 weeks total) and by collection i had 11 follies with 11 eggs.  5 for my recipient and 6 for me.  Its quality not quantity that counts my eggs were good and from them i am now pregnant (likely with twins).  

To help drink 2litres of water, eat lots of protein (milk, cheese, fish, eggs i had 2 eggs a day) si all you can do really.  

Best of luck x

Oh and the first cycle is trial and error they told me it wouldn't stop them using me to share again in future they jsut know now that i would need to start straight off on a higher dose that would be the same for you so don't worry.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for all your messages of support, they have really helped me over the past few days.  I went back for another scan today.  They are now saying that they can only see 2 viable follicles - 1 of 13mm and one of 12mm.  They're keeping me on 450 ui Puregon until my next scan on Wednesday.  

I'm feeling disappointed that the other follies haven't grown enough to seem viable, but am trying to stay positive on the whole 'quality not quantity' thing!

Keep your fingers crossed for me.  

Happy New Year!


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

If there are some about 8-10 in size they can still catch up beleive me as mine did, eat lots of protein.

Good luck x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Went for EC today - five follicles, but only one egg, so am feeling a bit disappointed.  Now I have to wait to see if my one little egg will fertliise...


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Bankie

Will keep my  that it fertilises.

All the best    

xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you hun - have seen it happen before on here and get a BFP from it so try to think positive thoughts     it only takes one


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh Bankie 

Sending lots of positive thoughts to your embie to fertilise. I have known a few ladies on FF to get pg with just one egg or one embie to chose from so it can happen.   

C~x


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Bankie,

I am keeping my fingers, legs (well maybe not legs!) and everything else crossed for you.  
Let it be the one.   

Jen


----------



## loopeylou (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi bankie.

im keeping everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Bankie,

I've blown you some bubbles for luck.   

Sending you lots of         that your egg fertilizes.

Love Boomy XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Found out today that my little egg didn't fertilise overnight.  I know that the first cycle is always a little bit trial and error, but am really disappointed not to have even made it to ET.  

Does anyone out there have experience of such poor response to IVF, with any suggestions of how to improve response next time?  I was on max dose of Puregon, but only managed to produce one egg.  I just feel such a failure, and so depressed.


----------



## datsy (Dec 26, 2007)

Just read your post as it was next to mine. So sorry bankie  

sending hugs,

dats xxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh bankie i am really sorry - there is a poor responders thread on here somewhere (think it might be under IVF general chit chat but do a search you will find it) i found it when i didn't respond well at first.  I expect next time they will use a different drug or what was your FSH?  Also did you do long protocol as maybe they will swtich you to short?  When you have a review meeting they should go through it all with you.  Again i am really sorry but as you say first time is so trial and error.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry hun.   

Don't give up hope.    Your consultants will have much more knowledge about you for your next tx. In this cycle you say they started you on 225, and increased it to the max dose towards the end of the stimming. I would guess that with your next cycle they would start you on a much higher dose. Believe me, this can make all the difference. I'm sure you will have a much better response next time.

Good luck,
Boomy XX


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh Bankie, I am so sorry your egg didn't make it. 

As Boomy says, your cons will have learnt a lot about how your body responds from this cycle will adjust for next time and start you out, hopefully, on a more suitable dose. It might even be that they try either short protocol (shown to have better results for poor responders) or a different FSH drug (I have heard some say menopur gets better results? )

You could also have a look at the poor responders thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119817.180 
Maybe the ladies there might have some advice, or you could do a search on peer support for poor reposnse to stims and see what recent topics have come up about this. Or you could ask your own!

And check this link out too:*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * 
CLICK HERE

And here: *Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

I hope your review brings you something positive to take away for next time. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

